# Navi Install on 08 Rabbit



## ken33 (Jan 4, 2008)

I found a great deal on a complete Navi Kit online. Really easy to install. Took about an hour start to finish. It really was 100% plug and play unlike the Sat install that I will post later. Here are some pics of the install enjoy! 




































_Modified by ken33 at 11:23 PM 11-4-2008_


----------



## chiguygti84 (Sep 19, 2007)

question for you where did you get your navi at?about how much did you spend?if you dont mind me askin


----------



## ken33 (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: (chiguygti84)*

I got it frm vagnavs I belive it was for around 1250.00 . Really nice people http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
_Modified by ken33 at 8:29 PM 11-18-2008_


_Modified by ken33 at 8:33 PM 11-18-2008_


----------

